

Missy Elliot encryption algorithm - tom-lord
https://github.com/tom-lord/missy_elliot

======
web007
This isn't encryption as much as encoding - there's no key or password
involved.

~~~
tom-lord
Yeah, I guess so... At least the gem does use the methods "encode" and
"decode".

